# Secrets of Home Theater Onix Rocket R-DES Equalizer review



## geekwithfamily (Aug 31, 2006)

Did anyone else see John E. Johnson Jr.'s Onix R-DES review here?:
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_13_3/onix-r-des-subwoofer-eq-9-2006-part-1.html

Looks like it does many of the same things as REW and a BFD but for a lot more money and with many single frequency measurements.

Anyone used Visual Analyzer v8 http://digilander.libero.it/hsoft/ that's mentioned in the article?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've seen it on AV123... but haven't seen the review until now. Very detailed review... interesting. Here's a link to the English site for the VA software.... might be something to that too for the tech guys.


----------

